# 27 and new to bodybuilding - seeking a critique



## thetroutpout (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi all,

27 year old Irish lad and new to the forum. I'm hoping this is in the right part of the forum, if not hopefully the admin can move it to the right place.

I've been a member of the gym on and off for about 7 years or so but mostly for weight loss and any weights I did lift I most likely wasn't doing properly or to the high standards needed to notice any dramatic changes.

I always go up and down in weight and I am currently about 19st:09lbs - about 4/5 stone overweight. I'm pretty tall; around 6ft7. I've been researching for quite a few monthes to try and create a three pronged attack of great nutrition at the right time, proper weights training schedule and getting something I can realistically stick to.

My aims are simple: I want to lose all the unnecessary body fat and put on muslce. I know that's probably going to be hard because it's a bit contradictory but I'm sure it's possible with the right schedule and nutrition? I'm planning on going to the gym five days a week and also playing indoor and outdoor football several days a week for an extra boost.

I've read quite a bit on this forum and it seems to me that the consensus is to master the compound exercises and gradually build a great foundation before moving on to isolation exercises so as you will see below, compound exercises are my main focus although I will add in isolation exercises at the end of each weights session if necessary.

The weights schedule is one I found online and I just tweaked it ever so slightly to fit in with my goals but it's a standard ABA one week, and then BAB the following week if that makes sense?

This is what I have come up with below, please give me a critique and any advice you have as it would be much appreciated and set me on the right path. Going to start next week and I will keep you updated on my progress.

For me to be successful I always need to be extremely disciplined and regimental (unfortunately you'll notice that below) - I have one of those annoying personalities where everything has to be done 100% correctly or it ends up as a set back.

Thanks in advance

Age: 27
Current height: 6 ft 7/8
Current weight: 19:09
BMI: Approx 30-32.

Monday:

8:15am - 8:30am: Wake up. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water. Vitamin C soluble tablet mixed with water.

9:00am - Gym:
Squats - 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2 minutes rest between sets.
Bench Press - 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2 minutes rest between sets.
Rows - 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2 minutes rest between sets.

10:15am: Protein shake and four egg whites. 1 cup of oatmeal and 1 banana. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

1:00pm: One cooked chicken fillet and two whole eggs.

4:00pm: One cup of oatmeal. One can of tuna.

6:30pm: One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

7:00pm: One hour of astro turf football.

8:30pm: Dinner: Sweet potatoes and one chicken fillet.

10:00pm: One protein shake. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

11:00pm: Bed.


Tuesday:

8:15am - 8:30am: Wake up. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water. Vitamin C soluble tablet mixed with water.

9:00am - Gym: One hour of cardio (Treadmill/Bike/Rowing Machine etc).

10:15am: Protein shake and scrambled eggs. 1 cup of oatmeal and 1 banana. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

1:00pm: One cooked chicken fillet and two whole eggs.

4:00pm: 1 granola bar. 1 cup of oatmeal. 1 small apple. One cup of skimmed milk. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

7:00pm: Dinner: Vegetables and salmon.

9:00pm: One hour of indoor football.

10:00pm: One protein shake. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

11:00pm: Bed.


Wednesday:

8:15am - 8:30am: Wake up. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water..Vitamin C soluble tablet mixed with water.

9:00am - Gym:
Deadlifts - 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2 minutes rest between sets.
Pull-Ups (or Lat Pull-Downs) - 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2 minutes rest between sets.
Overhead Shoulder Press - 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2 minutes rest between sets.

10:15am: Protein shake and four egg whites. 1 cup of oatmeal and 1 banana. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

1:00pm: One cooked chicken fillet and two whole eggs. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

4:00pm: One cup of oatmeal. One can of tuna.

6:30pm: Creatine mixed with water.

7:00pm: One hour of astro turf football.

8:30pm: Dinner: Sweet potatoes and one chicken fillet.

10:00pm: One protein shake. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

11:00pm: Bed.


Thursday:

8:15am - 8:30am: Wake up. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water. Vitamin C soluble tablet mixed with water.

9:00am - Gym: One hour of cardio (Treadmill/Bike/Rowing Machine etc).

10:15am: Protein shake and four egg whites. 1 cup of oatmeal and 1 banana. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

1:00pm: One cooked chicken fillet and two whole eggs.

4:00pm: 1 granola bar. 1 cup of oatmeal. 1 small apple. One cup of skimmed milk. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

7:00pm: Dinner: Vegetables and salmon.

10:00pm: One protein shake. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

11:00pm: Bed.


Friday:

8:15am - 8:30am: Wake up. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water. Vitamin C soluble tablet mixed with water.

9:00am - Gym:
Squats - 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2 minutes rest between sets.
Bench Press - 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2 minutes rest between sets.
Rows - 3 sets of 8-10 reps. 2 minutes rest between sets.

10:15am: Protein shake and four egg whites. 1 cup of oatmeal and 1 banana. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

1:00pm: One cooked chicken fillet and two whole eggs.

4:00pm: One cup of oatmeal. One can of tuna. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

8:30pm: Dinner: Sweet potatoes and one chicken fillet.

10:00pm: One protein shake. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

11:00pm: Bed.

Saturday: Rest day.

12:00 noon: One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water. Vitamin C soluble tablet mixed with water.

12:30pm: Protein shake and four egg whites. 1 cup of oatmeal and 1 banana.

2:00pm. 45 minute walk with dog.

4:30pm: One cup of oatmeal. One can of tuna. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

7:00pm: Meat: Choice between steak or chicken served with spinach, broccoli and brussel sprouts.

9:00pm: : Protein shake. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

11:45pm: Bed.


Sunday: Rest day.

12:00 noon: One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water. Vitamin C soluble tablet mixed with water.

12:30pm: Protein shake and four egg whites. 1 cup of oatmeal and 1 banana.

4:30pm: One cup of oatmeal. One can of tuna. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

7:00pm: Meat: Choice between steak or chicken served with spinach, broccoli and brussel sprouts.

9:00pm: Protein shake. One 5g serving of Creatine mixed in water.

11:45pm: Bed.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for your autobiography 

But get your diet down( not saying yours in bad) just saying diet is everything. 
Find out your tdee. Depending on cutting or bulking eat below or above this. 
Bmi is worthless I think. It says I'm obese....
I always go 50-100g carbs for cutting 100-150 for bulking. Everyone is different though.
Also recommend  cutting before bulking becuz it teaches how to eat. I think everyone knows how to bulk, just eat a lot ha. Cutting on the other hand takes a little more tuning 

Training comes 2nd to diet. Don't stress to much on is this the right exercise? Reps? Sets? Etc.. 
Just get in the gym 1-1.5 hours 
More or less cardio depending on bulk or cut. 

That's about all the info I have to offer 

Don't pick up strangers


----------



## Spongy (Dec 30, 2013)

I can tell right now that your diet needs some tweaking.  I wouldn't say that it's terrible, but you will definitely get better results by optimizing it.  Also, in your diet you don't mention how big your meat portion of the meals is.  Can you be a bit more specific with your diet?


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 30, 2013)

Spongy said:


> I can tell right now that your diet needs some tweaking.  I wouldn't say that it's terrible, but you will definitely get better results by optimizing it.  Also, in your diet you don't mention how big your meat portion of the meals is.  Can you be a bit more specific with your diet?




Brother if you ever listen to anyone you should listen to Spongy. He is the man for a recomp diet ( lose fat and gain muscle at the same time). I lost 2 inches around my waist and gained 10 pounds. 
Spongy is the man!!!!!


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 31, 2013)

Woooooow that was a really long post.. Yeah man hit spongy up.. Get your diet dialed in.. And yes in your present state of conditioning, muscle build and fat loss at the same time is guaranteed possible... I did it.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 31, 2013)

Welcome to ugbb. Damn! You are one tall dood.  You've got some hard work ahead of you. I hope you hang in there.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome to ugb.


----------

